# نقطة ضعف ام قوة ؟؟؟؟



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2008)

لماذا تبكي النساء ؟؟؟


لماذا تبكين؟ سأل الولد أمه

• لاني امراة ... أجابته.

• أنا لا أفهم هذا قال الولد، ولكن الأم احتضنته وقالت: ولن تفهم ابدا.

• وبعد ذلك سأل الولد أباه , لماذا تبكي أمي بدون سبب؟

• أجاب ابوه أن النساء جميعهن يبكين بلا سبب وهذا كل ما استطاع الاب أن يجيبه.

وكبر الولد وأصبح رجلا ولا زال لا يعرف لماذا تبكي النساء, ولكنه في النهاية توجه الى الله وسأل بكل بساطة, لماذا تبكي النساء؟

وأجاب الله !

• عندما خلقت المرأة جعلت لها أكتافاً قوية جداً لكي تحمل عليها العالم بأحماله, وجعلت لها ذراعين ناعمتين وحنونتين لتعطي الراحة.

• لقد أعطيتها قوة داخلية لكي تتحمل ولادة الاطفال وتتحمل رفضهم لها عندما يكبرون.

• أعطيتها صلابة لكي تتحمل أعباء اسرتها وأصدقائها وتعتني بهم, وعندما يفشل الجميع وييأس تبقى هي صامدة في أصعب الظروف وبدون تذمر.

• أعطيتها محبة لاطفالها لا تنتهي ولا تتغير حتى ولو أنقلبوا عليها وسببوا لها الالم.

• أعطيتها قلباً محباً لزوجها لتعتني به وتخدمه, وقلباً ينسى الاساءة وهذا لأنها أخذت من ضلعه القريب من قلبه.

• أعطيتها حكمة المعرفة إنها متزوجة من زوج طيب عندما يمر البيت في امتحانات صعبة وذلك لاختبار صمودها وقوتها ولكي تسنده في كل الاوقات.

• وبعد هذا أعطيتها الدموع لتذرفها عند الحاجة لترمي أحمال هذه المسؤوليات الكبيرة وتستطيع أن تواصل الرحلة وهذه نقطة ضعفها الوحيدة.

وعندما تراها تبكي قل لها كم تحبها وكم تقدر عملها وجهدها, حتى ولو استمرت في البكاء فإن قلبها سيسعد بهذا الاطراء لانها مميزة 

(منقول​


----------



## mero_engel (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نقطة ضعف ام قوة ؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا كاندي*
*هي دي المراه فعلا*
*تسلم ايدك يا عزيزتي بجد علي مواضيعك الجميله والمميزه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نقطة ضعف ام قوة ؟؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا كاندي*
> *هي دي المراه فعلا*
> *تسلم ايدك يا عزيزتي بجد علي مواضيعك الجميله والمميزه*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرااااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى على تشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 فبراير 2009)

*لماذا تبكي النساء*

*لماذا تبكين؟ سأل الولد أمه
• لاني امراة ... أجابته.
• أنا لا أفهم هذا قال الولد، ولكن الأم احتضنته وقالت: ولن تفهم ابدا.
• وبعد ذلك سأل الولد أباه , لماذا تبكي أمي بدون سبب؟
• أجاب ابوه أن النساء جميعهن يبكين بلا سبب وهذا كل ما استطاع الاب أن يجيبه.
وكبر الولد وأصبح رجلا ولا زال لا يعرف لماذا تبكي النساء, ولكنه في النهاية توجه الى الله وسأل بكل بساطة, لماذا تبكي النساء؟
وأجاب الله !
• عندما خلقت المرأة جعلت لها أكتافاً قوية جداً لكي تحمل عليها العالم بأحماله, وجعلت لها ذراعين ناعمتين وحنونتين لتعطي الراحة.
• لقد أعطيتها قوة داخلية لكي تتحمل ولادة الاطفال وتتحمل رفضهم لها عندما يكبرون.
• أعطيتها صلابة لكي تتحمل أعباء اسرتها وأصدقائها وتعتني بهم, وعندما يفشل الجميع وييأس تبقى هي صامدة في أصعب الظروف وبدون تذمر.
• أعطيتها محبة لاطفالها لا تنتهي ولا تتغير حتى ولو أنقلبوا عليها وسببوا لها الالم.
• أعطيتها قلباً محباً لزوجها لتعتني به وتخدمه, وقلباً ينسى الاساءة وهذا لأنها أخذت من ضلعه القريب من قلبه.
• أعطيتها حكمة المعرفة إنها متزوجة من زوج طيب عندما يمر البيت في امتحانات صعبة وذلك لاختبار صمودها وقوتها ولكي تسنده في كل الاوقات.
• وبعد هذا أعطيتها الدموع لتذرفها عند الحاجة لترمي أحمال هذه المسؤوليات الكبيرة وتستطيع أن تواصل الرحلة وهذه نقطة ضعفها الوحيدة. وعندما تراها تبكي قل لها كم تحبها وكم تقدر عملها وجهدها, حتى ولو استمرت في البكاء فإن قلبها سيسعد بهذا الاطراء لانها مميزة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*ياختى من الهم وحياتك انتى عارفة البيت والعيال والراجل وتقوليلى تبكى ليه 
يهدك ياكوكى هههههههه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*لا تعليق
الصراحة ياكوكي
الستات مبيعرفوش يعيطوا​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

موضوع راااااااائع يا كوكي ربنا يبارك حياتك​


> ياختى من الهم وحياتك انتى عارفة البيت والعيال والراجل وتقوليلى تبكى ليه
> يهدك ياكوكى هههههههه



ده الواحد المفروض يشد في شعره من العفاريت اللي زيك يا عفريته ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> ده الواحد المفروض يشد في شعره من العفاريت اللي زيك يا عفريته ههههههههه​



ههههههههههه

لا متقلش الكلام ده عليا انا :blush2:

أيه ده سيااااااااح على العام كده :t32:

أخص عليييك يا مينا هتوقف سوقى كده :a82: ههههه

مانتا مش فاهم انا هخليه يشد فى شعررررررره ليه 

أقولك !!

علشان الرجاله بطبيعتهم لازم يبصوا برره ( عينيهم زايغة :new2: )

فأنا بقى أعمل ايه ساعتها أقوووووول اللى أخدته القرعة ههههههه

كمل المثل بقى:smil15:
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

هواية جميلة

ههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا كوكى لمجهودك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ياختى من الهم وحياتك انتى عارفة البيت والعيال والراجل وتقوليلى تبكى ليه
> يهدك ياكوكى هههههههه*​


*ياختى ادخلى ادعى دعوه عدله واطلعى يا ساتر يا ساتر عليكى *


bishoragheb قال:


> *لا تعليق
> الصراحة ياكوكي
> الستات مبيعرفوش يعيطوا​*


*مين دول الى مبيعرفوش يعيطوا الستات  يبقا انت متعرفش حاجه عن الستات ابداااااااااااا يا بيشو*


محامي مسيحي قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كوكي ربنا يبارك حياتك​
> *ويباركك يا مينا
> نورت الموضوع*
> ده الواحد المفروض يشد في شعره من العفاريت اللي زيك يا عفريته ههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهى مش هتعرف تبقا عفريته فى البيت ههههههههههههه*


marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لا متقلش الكلام ده عليا انا :blush2:
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه يا بت *


كليمو قال:


> هواية جميلة
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه اهه حاجه عشان تشغل بيها وقت الفرغ الى عندها يا كليمو هههههههههههههههه نورت الموضوع*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



> أعطيتها صلابة لكي تتحمل أعباء اسرتها وأصدقائها وتعتني بهم, وعندما يفشل الجميع وييأس تبقى هي صامدة في أصعب الظروف وبدون تذمر.
> 
> • أعطيتها قلباً محباً لزوجها لتعتني به وتخدمه, وقلباً ينسى الاساءة وهذا لأنها أخذت من ضلعه القريب من قلبه. (يا سلااااام .. :36_22_25:)
> 
> ...


هههههههه سويتى مش ملاحظة ان فية مبالغة شوية:t9:
يعنى سويتي كاتبة الموضوع لازم طبعا تطلع المرأة ملااااك نازل من السماء ليتحمل اعباء البيت والزوج والظروف 
والزوج طبعا ملهوش دور فى الموضوع دا خالص الراجل مرتاح جدا ومعندهوش مشاكل

مفيش موضوع انتى او كيريا أو مارمر مارو تكتبية ويكون محايد لازم تطلعو المرأة هى الملاك وتطلعو "القطط الفاطسة"فى الرجل انتم الثلاثة عاوزين :t32:

فية وجهت نظر مختلفة شوية فى اجابة سؤالك؟
بتقول أن المرأة كائن بطبيعته رقيق وحساس جداً ويحتاج الى الكلمة الرقيقة والى المعاملة اللطيفة بالتالى عند اى ضغوط او مشاكل بسيطة أو عدم ملطفتها بكلمة جميلة تجد انهار من الدمووع (تعمل فيضان فى الغرفة بتعتك)! ... ودا مش علشان ثقل الاعباء ولكن علشان هى اكثر رقة وحساسية من الرجل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> هههههههه سويتى مش ملاحظة ان فية مبالغة شوية:t9:
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا مافيش اى مبالغه دى الحقيقه*
> يعنى سويتي كاتبة الموضوع لازم طبعا تطلع المرأة ملااااك نازل من السماء ليتحمل اعباء البيت والزوج والظروف
> والزوج طبعا ملهوش دور فى الموضوع دا خالص الراجل مرتاح جدا ومعندهوش مشاكل
> ...


*
لا وبرده فى عياط بيبقا بسبب المشاكل والضغط عليها
ميرسى على الرد المفصل ده ههههههههه*


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*مشعارفه اقولك ايه
بس الدراسات اغلبها اثبتت ان الست بتبكى اكثر من الرجل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
واصلا البكاء  للطرفين والبكاء مفيد لانه بيخفف من حموله الناس وعبثه وغير انه منظف للمقلتين ومطول لعمر الانسان *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



st athanasius قال:


> *مشعارفه اقولك ايه
> بس الدراسات اغلبها اثبتت ان الست بتبكى اكثر من الرجل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> واصلا البكاء  للطرفين والبكاء مفيد لانه بيخفف من حموله الناس وعبثه وغير انه منظف للمقلتين ومطول لعمر الانسان *



*ميرسى يا قمر لردك الجميل والاضافه الحلوة ده*


----------



## mero_engel (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*تصدقي احلي حاجه في المراه اصلا *
*دمعتها *
*تفرح تبكي *
*تزعل تبكي *
*نكديه من الاخر*
*هههههههههههههه*
*لكن كل دلا بيدل علي رقتها ونقاء قلبها*
*ميرسي يا كوكي *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



mero_engel قال:


> *تصدقي احلي حاجه في المراه اصلا *
> *دمعتها *
> *تفرح تبكي *
> *تزعل تبكي *
> ...








​


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*شكرا ليكى يا كوكى 
على الموضوع الحلو ده
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ليكى يا كوكى
> على الموضوع الحلو ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم*



*الشكر ليك يا جوجو*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*احترت ماذا اقتبس من تلك الكلمات يا سويتى*
*موضوع رائع *
*شكرا ليكى*
**​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*جميل يا سويتى
وكمان قوة المراة فى دموعها
دى سلاحها :smil12:هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

الستات بيبكو لما يحسو بالذنب الى  وقعو فى الرجل
او بيبكو لما يحبو ينكدو على الراجل
او من الاخر بتكون دموع التماسيح
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووو غلاسة
شكرا ياسويتى شوفتى انا تغيرت ازاى وبقيت كويس
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

هههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة بقى احنا طيبين اووووووى وملايكة 
مش بنعمل حاجة خالص انما انتو يا ساتر عليكو 
ميرسى يا كوكى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



come with me قال:


> *احترت ماذا اقتبس من تلك الكلمات يا سويتى*
> *موضوع رائع *
> *شكرا ليكى*
> **​



*ميرسى كتير ليك يا جوجو*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *جميل يا سويتى
> وكمان قوة المراة فى دموعها
> دى سلاحها :smil12:هههههههههههههههه​*



*عشان تعرف تحارب بيه ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا سكر لمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



sony_33 قال:


> الستات بيبكو لما يحسو بالذنب الى  وقعو فى الرجل
> او بيبكو لما يحبو ينكدو على الراجل
> او من الاخر بتكون دموع التماسيح
> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووو غلاسة
> ...


*
كده بقيت كويس 
ياخرااااااااابى عليك يا سونى ظالمنا دايما*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



ponponayah قال:


> <font face="arial black"><font size="5"><font color="red">هههههههههههههههههه<br>
> على فكرة بقى احنا طيبين اووووووى وملايكة <br>
> مش بنعمل حاجة خالص انما انتو يا ساتر عليكو <br>
> ميرسى يا كوكى على الموضوع الجميل</font></font></font>


<br>
*ثانكس يا احلى بنبونايا على مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*بكاء النساء يا أما عن ضعف أو حيله ولا سبب اخررررررر هههههه
ميرررررسى يا كوكى *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*



dona nabil قال:


> *بكاء النساء يا أما عن ضعف أو حيله ولا سبب اخررررررر هههههه
> ميرررررسى يا كوكى *


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى الى بتقولى كده يا دون دون ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا سكر*


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2009)

*لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

*لماذا تبكي المرأة

- لماذا تبكين؟ سأل الولد أمه
- لأني امرأة.. أجابته.
- "أنا لا أفهم" هذا قال الولد، ولكن الأم احتضنته وقالت: "ولن تفهم أبدا".
- وبعد ذلك سأل الولد أباه, "لماذا تبكي أمي بدون سبب"؟
- أجاب أبوه: "إن النساء جميعهن يبكين بلا سبب" وهذا كل ما استطاع أن يجيبه.

كبر الولد وأصبح رجلا ولا زال لا يعرف لماذا تبكي النساء, ولكنه في النهاية توجه إلى الله وسأل بكل بساطة, لماذا تبكي النساء؟ وأجاب الله:
- عندما خلقت المرأة جعلت لها أكتافاً قوية **جداً لكي تحمل عليها العالم بأحماله

وجعلت لها ذراعين ناعمتين وحنونتين **لتعطي الراحة.


- لقد أعطيتها قوة داخلية **لكي تتحمل ولادة الأطفال وتتحمل رفضهم لها عندما يكبرون.


- أعطيتها صلابة **لكي تتحمل أعباء أسرتها وأصدقائها وتعتني بهم, وعندما يفشل الجميع وييأس الكل تبقى هي صامدة في أصعب الظروف وبدون تذمر.


- أعطيتها محبة لأطفالها **لا تنتهي ولا تتغير حتى ولو انقلبوا عليها وسببوا لها الألم.


- أعطيتها قلباً محباً لزوجها** لتعتني به وتخدمه, وقلباً ينسى الإساءة وهذا لأنها أخذت من ضلعه القريب من قلبه.


- أعطيتها حكمة المعرفة **إنها متزوجة من زوج طيب عندما يمر البيت في امتحانات صعبة وذلك لاختبار صمودها وقوتها ولكي تسنده في كل الأوقات.


- وبعد هذا أعطيتها الدموع **لتذرفها عند الحاجة لترمي أحمال هذه المسئوليات الكبيرة وتستطيع أن تواصل الرحلة وهذه نقطة ضعفها الوحيدة. وعندما تراها تبكي قل لها كم تحبها وكم تقدر عملها وجهدها, حتى ولو استمرت في البكاء فإن قلبها سيسعد بهذا الإطراء لأنها مميزة.


**منقول للامانه 

*


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

موضوع مميز أوى أوى ..

*يعنى أقدر أفهم من كده إن الدموع هى بداية لمرحلة جديدة من القوة* ..

أشكرك ..

ويستحق أعلى تقييم ..


----------



## Mary Gergees (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

*ميرسىىىىىى ليكى يا قمر
على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

الدموع والبكاء هى نوع من الضعف عندما يقف الانسان عاجزا عن حل مشكلة فلا يجد امامة سوى البكاء ويمكن اعتبارها ايضا نوع من التعبير عن الحزن كالبكاء على فقد انسان عزيز علينا كما بكى المسيح على اليعازر ويمكن ان تكون دموع الندم كالندم على فعل الخطية -داوود النبى كان يبلل فراشة كل يوم بدموعة نادما على خطاياة  واحيانا دموع الفرح فمرات يبكى الانسان من شدة الفرح واحيانا يبكى الانسان من شدة الالم واحيانا دموع التماسيح دموع النفاق والرياء 
موضوع ظريف وممتع


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

موضوع راااااااائع

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

موضوع جميل 

مرسي
محبتي​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*




من المواضيع الجميلة والرائعة 

شكراااااااا اسميشال

الرب يبارك حياتك..

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

حلو موضوعك يا قمر 

شكرا لتعبك..​


----------



## maramero (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

*موضوع جميل اوي
و كلمات روعة
 مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا تبكى المراءة ؟*

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تبكي النساء*

*تم الدمج​*


----------

